# Battery



## Biker man (3 Oct 2021)

My first ebikes battery said it had Samsung cells and I have noticed a lot are the same .So what make is the battery if it only has Samsung cells.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

Who knows? Dozens of manufacturers use Samsung cells. It's like asking who made a car if it has Michelin tyres.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Who knows? Dozens of manufacturers use Samsung cells. It's like asking who made a car if it has Michelin tyres.


Not really there in a battery that someone has made without a name on it .


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

Yes, really. There are dozens, perhaps hundreds, of manufacturers that use Samsung cells, just like dozens of car makes use Michelin tyres, or Castrol oil - the presence of one does not automatically confer that it was manufactured by another.

Without some indication such as a stamping or label you'll never know who manufactured the actual battery itself.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

You are probably right still seems strange to me .


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

What seems strange to you?


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> What seems strange to you?


it seems strange that he's only started 21 threads on ebikes......


----------



## Rocky (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> it seems strange that he's only started 21 threads on ebikes......


Only 21......somehow it seems more


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> Only 21......somehow it seems more


5 were merged together........


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

There's 24 showing.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> Only 21......somehow it seems more


You don't have to read them Rocky 😫


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> 5 were merged together........


Perhaps he’s one of those “ Influencers “ and is expanding his social media profile…


----------



## Rocky (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> You don't have to read them Rocky 😫


Oh but I do.......I'd hate to miss out on a gem of information. Perhaps you could start a Summary thread which draws together the essential messages of the 21 (or is it 26)?


----------



## HMS_Dave (4 Oct 2021)

Samsung provide the cells. the battery maker welds them together, wires up the BMS, puts it in a proprietary battery case and provides you with a warranty. 

Job done...


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> Oh but I do.......I'd hate to miss out on a gem of information. Perhaps you could start a Summary thread which draws together the essential messages of the 21 (or is it 26)?


Think you should be on the comedians.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Oct 2021)

well I was laughing!


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> Oh but I do.......I'd hate to miss out on a gem of information. Perhaps you could start a Summary thread which draws together the essential messages of the 21 (or is it 26)?


Please Rocky, don't give him ideas!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

It’s likely bodgit and sons.


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s likely bodgit and sons.


Who


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Who


Used to be called Bodgit & Scarper


----------



## Biker man (4 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Used to be called Bodgit & Scarper


Known a few of them.


----------

